
Space: The Integrated Team Environment - pdgwien
https://www.jetbrains.com/space/
======
sandGorgon
This is Slack + GitHub + Trello .

I would totally use it. Missed opportunity for Atlassian - since they have all
the pieces (before they sold hipchat).

Jetbrains make great software. The only thing that I'm doubtful about is that
Jetbrains has never run infrastructure at scale. I hope they hired a great
devops team.

~~~
CraftThatBlock
They have, they have other SaaS products such as YouTrack and TeamCity.

~~~
sandGorgon
I'm not sure how many people use YT and Teamcity hosted vs on-premise.

------
keithnz
Its going to be interesting to see how this works out, it has a lot of overlap
with existing tools they have.

Some things that seem kind of odd to me is they have support for "blogs", but
I've never really seen a use for that. Integrated Wiki / Question answer
system ( bit like stackoverflow for team) would seem a better feature

------
saviorand
that time when you thought "I wish there was a single app instead of Slack,
Trello, etc" and it's out in a month

------
royjacobs
This looks really interesting! I'm wondering how they integrate with existing
tools though, because I can imagine companies are not going to shift all of
their existing tooling to Space in one go.

~~~
artboomy
They have a EAP program till end of 2020, probably to gain enough attention.
Maybe even migration plans from existing tools.

------
robomartin
As a JetBrains user and subscriber of many years there is one feature I
eagerly await: Automated software updates for all installed tools without
having to uninstall existing software. In this day and age I see no
justification for making users navigate to the website, manually download
updates for all installed tools and then manually install them one by one.

~~~
ickyforce
Isn't [https://www.jetbrains.com/toolbox-
app/](https://www.jetbrains.com/toolbox-app/) doing that?

~~~
robomartin
It seems to a heavy-handed solution to a traditionally simple problem. The
easiest example of this would be some thing like Notepad++. When I fire it up
it tells me there's an update and if I say "yes" to installing it I can go
have a cup of coffee and it is done when I get back.

Toolbox has always sounded interesting but then you have stuff like this:

"Why can’t I update a tool via the Toolbox App? If you are planning to use the
Toolbox App, we recommend uninstalling all previously installed JetBrains
tools and re-installing them again through the Toolbox App. Your settings will
not be affected."

and

"Is there a way to reduce the Toolbox App’s disk space usage? The app keeps a
previously installed version of each tool to enable instant rollback. You can
delete them to save space: please use Keep only the latest version setting in
the app’s settings. Note that you’ll lose the ability to instantly roll back
to a previous version, though."

There's more in the FAQ.

I might try it, but it sure feels like using a sledge-hammer to solve a
problem that could have been done with a single "Install Update" button for
each IDE.

In other words, offer the simple "Notepad++ style" option and if someone wants
the entire aircraft carrier solution they can use Toolbox.

In general terms, I go for less complexity and less stuff to setup whenever
possible. I love the JetBrains tools and have been a happy user and subscriber
almost since they came out, they just lack a nice, simple and friction-free
updater, that's all.

~~~
sWW26
That's weird because I get your ideal update flow in the apps of theirs I use
(Rider, Webstorm & Datagrip) i.e. a notification that there is a new update
with an update now button that downloads and installs the update. Maybe it's a
platform specific thing, I'm on Windows.

~~~
mdaniel
AFAIK that's how the "individually downloaded" apps behave, but Toolbox apps
-- for good or bad -- appear to be whole-hog downloads each time. I strongly
suspect that's due to the roll-forward and roll-back behavior in Toolbox.
Although unless my mental model is wrong, it should still be possible for
Toolbox to have release-1 in a directory and _create_ a release-2 directory
based on (release-1 + update patch), just into a new directory instead of in-
place

